# Same-sex couple Singapore



## Robert9812

Hello. I am considering accepting a position in Singapore. I have been married to my husband since 2008, currently living in NYC.

I am wondering what options we would have for getting him a visa in Singapore. Does anyone know any gay couples that have successfully relocated? I know Singapore is more conservative than the U.S., but I have heard anecdotally that gay people can survive and enjoy Singapore.

Otherwise Singapore sounds potentially sounds like a nice place to live.


----------



## straffordboy

Robert9812 said:


> Hello. I am considering accepting a position in Singapore. I have been married to my husband since 2008, currently living in NYC.
> 
> I am wondering what options we would have for getting him a visa in Singapore. Does anyone know any gay couples that have successfully relocated? I know Singapore is more conservative than the U.S., but I have heard anecdotally that gay people can survive and enjoy Singapore.
> 
> Otherwise Singapore sounds potentially sounds like a nice place to live.



Hi Robert.
Bad news for you. Singapore does not recognise same sex relationships, so there is no way you will get a dependent's visa here. They will probably be generous in allowing your partner to visit on tourist visas over a succession of visits, but there is no way you will be able to proceed beyond that. 
I know someone in this situation and his partner visits him frequently from Australia. 
The only option would be for your partner to get a job on his own merits: once you are both employed here, there is no problem for you living together and the authorities are not really interested beyond that. But, sorry to say, no recognition.


----------

